# DOD: Gonkulator Ring-Mod!



## Travis (Dec 14, 2020)

Hi everyone!!

How can I mod the original 90´s Gonkulator?

I wanna add the Ring knob 

Thanks!!


----------



## Travis (Dec 15, 2020)

http://experimentalistsanonymous.co...y Shifters/DOD Gonkulator Schematic maybe.gif


----------



## Travis (Dec 19, 2020)

Someone can help me?


----------



## Travis (Jan 15, 2021)

Anyone ? Thanks


----------



## JohnBravo (Oct 11, 2022)

While the schematic you posted does have problems, the oscillator part is OK. There in the bottom right is U3 with a 33K resistor going from pin 2 to pin 7. Change that resistor to a fixed 10K hooked to a 50K pot, and that should allow you to change the frequency. That sucker is in the red box of the attached gif. Hopefully that's what you meant by "Ring knob".


----------



## Travis (Oct 12, 2022)

Thanks, I Will try it


----------

